# !!!!iChat AV with a USB WebCam!!!!



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Yes, you read right! You can now use iChat AV with a USB webcam! Here's how:

1) First, make sure you have a decent driver installed for your webcam. If your webcam isn't OSX compatible, you can download a *FREE* driver from the macam project or purchase a better, more compatible driver from ioXperts.

2) Make sure your webcam is working properly and that the driver installed successfully by downloading Video Viewer and see if you get a video stream from your webcam.

3) Install Application Enhancer (APE) from Unsanity. Make sure to restart or logout and back in, so that APE installs completely.

4) Finally, make sure iChat AV isn't running (even the little status menu), then download and install iChatUSBCam from eCamm. 

That's it! Now launch iChat AV and you should see a little camera icon (







) beside your name! Click on the icon and a preview window should pop-up!

Thanks to RtC for posting this in "Le Quartier Français" and to MacBidouille for the post on their site that makes this whole thing possible.


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

I have actual found that the macam project driver works better... but i'd try the ioXperts if you have the $... try the demo first.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

The macam driver is free.. and I find it excellent..

Cheers,

RtC

P.S. thanks for translating..


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A big 'Hello' to everyone that found us via MacBytes.com

Nice job Neema Saeedi.


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

I was totally just a translator in this situation. Thanks to RtC for posting the link in French and to MacBidouille for their french post.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Has anyone tried this? My Kensington webcam seems to work great for this stuff, but I find that the resolution is a bit lower than the usual. Now, I just have to add more light to my room to get a clear picture. But, who wants to see me anywho?

RtC


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

Since 10.4.9 (I think() if you use a camera that is USV compliant, it should just work out of the box with OS X.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I believe you win the "Oldest thread of the day" award...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Indeed!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I miss the OP, neema.


----------

